# Has anyone tried the electric supercharger kit from engineperformancechip website?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

says 50 to 70 hp gain.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

seriously? not really a post I'd expect from someone who's been on here as long as you have, unless its a joke


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

guy, stop posting stupid things!!!!!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

mmuuaahahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_seriously? not really a post I'd expect from someone who's been on here as long as you have, unless its a joke

This is exactly the kind of crap I expect from this guy and nothing less. He deserves the biggest idiot award of vortex for every year he has been on here.
Oh and it isnt a joke he really is that dumb.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

have you guys considered he is trolling?
ever notice how he doesn't get upset over derogatory feedback?
seen how many useless threads he has started?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

Boycott him


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree w/ vw but since i already have it ready


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_have you guys considered he is trolling?
ever notice how he doesn't get upset over derogatory feedback?
seen how many useless threads he has started?

This.

_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_mmuuaahahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone tried the electric supercharger kit from engin ... (nightshift1983)*

Nightshift, I am actually ashamed to live in the same state as you. Normally, stupidity makes people laugh. Your stupidity makes people frustrated because you just don't get it. Do some damn research man! For god's sake i read around on vortex for years before i even made a profile! . I learned alot about how cars work from just reading around on this site. Try it ONE TIME! If you could read and process information you would realize that buying some crappy ebay electric supecharger will do nothing but damage your motor Otherwise go buy a Honda Civic and blow it up with stupid parts that promise 8,000,000 horsepower for $32.95. REAL PARTS COST REAL MONEY! As for your VDUB, either sell it or leave it bone stock because your gonna destroy it. Peace.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. how do you do it?
even on purpose.. it HAS to be hard to be THAT stupid. seriously.


----------



## howard---golf mk3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone tried the electric supercharger kit from engin ... (nightshift1983)*

actually there is a company that has developed the only electric driven supercharger with 3 motors the ones on ebay have half a hp at most and to creat enough pressure u need like 5 hp so they use 3 1hp motors that create enough tourqe as the 5 hp and he made the original modle on a vw


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Boycott him


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone tried the electric supercharger kit from engin ... (nightshift1983)*

LOL! Its been a while since I've seen someone post this on vortex. I needed a laugh today too...


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread should be deleted, people respond to his threads just to call him stupid. Is it not just as stupid to keep wasting time responding to these "stupid" threads? Let it rest!


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (DrivenAllDay)*























Reminded me of this- was all the rage among the Honda kids during High School- 
THE TORNADO- bum bum bum


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Stupid as all HELL !! hahaha ya gotta laugh because there are prob some people Googling that ish right now !!!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

The Tornado gave you 100whp but only if you put the included sticker on your car to represent







fail to all these products


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (elf911)*

Dear OP,
We hate you
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif always,
Vortex


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he's a bot.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone tried the electric supercharger kit from engin ... (nightshift1983)*

Korn


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

A useless nightshift1983 post from the past...
Re: Whats the point of the eurojet headers if there isn't a supercharger? (nightshift1983)

_Quote »_I want power but I don't want to buy the eurojet header and get rid of my carbonio intake later when I get a turbo?


_Quote »_


----------

